# My German Shepherd Puppy



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of my 3 month old German Shepherd pup. He is more then i could ever asked for...

*Me & Sarge*









*My boy*









*Paul & Sarge *









*Sarge at 8 weeks old... First day home! =) *










*Chewing his bone. I love those eyes! =)*









*Sleeping on the way home...*









*Sarge being a good boy. He's only 11 weeks old and he can sit, stay, shake, and stay down.*










*Paul taking Sarge to his first obedience class last week.*









*My other dog Angel (chihuahua mix)... She is the sweetest dog! =)*


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

Aww what a great puppy you have.


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Beautiful pup. And welcome!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome - absolutely beautiful- especially like the one of him sleeping in the vehicle as if to say - no worries, going to my forever home, wake me when we get there.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Thank you! I just love him so much. He's so smart and good, he's gonna be an amazing dog.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Your pup is adorable! It looks like you guys are well on your way to a wonderful life together!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is so adorable!!!
They are the best aren't they


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cute! 

That Golden Retriever in the class cracked me up.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome! 

Sarge is so cute!!! I love the picture of his first day home.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Welcome! you have a gorgeous pup!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

He's so cute!!! congratulations!! I LOVE the puppy ears! I got both of mine as adults so I missed that, of course I missed alligator teeth too, lol!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is gorgeous! he is going to be big, look at those paws!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

So cute, makes me want a pup.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

OMG- His teeth are so sharp. The little nips hurt...


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW!! What a beautiful, brilliant pup! He has AMAZING eyes, I would have a hard time not spoiling him rotten! He is going to be the star of his obedience class.

MORE PICTURES OF SARGE PLEASE|!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jennifer


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

What a sweetie!









I had to laugh at the obedience picture because the woman with the yellow lab...her dog was sleeping? lol. 

I like your puppies name too!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome. What a great looking dog! ANd you guys have him in class already that's awesome!

You're taking some great shots. We expect to see many more as you enjoy your adventures and journeys together.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

LOL... Yeah, that dog wasn't very modivated. 

I'll post more pics... I have tons. I just can't stop taking them.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How is Angel doing with him? 

Right now I have also a 10 week old GSD and he is chasing my JRT and tried to mount her, I could not believe it at 10 weeks. He chases her and barks happy barks at her and she growles. she nipped his lips too you think he would get it.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Hey, when I get my pup I will be camera crazy too.







Yes, please send more pictures our way.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

*This is Sarge at 3.5 weeks old...*










*Then at 5.5 weeks old...*










*This is his Dad Basco: *


















*And his Mom Zanga:*










Sarge playing with his friend Max:









*And here's some more random pics of Sarge...*





































*His silly picture...*


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

We have to monitor him when he's with Angel. She is 12 years old and he likes to play hard with her and nip at her and she doesn't like it. He is mostly outside and she is mostly inside, but we let them play together everyday under supervision. We take him out to play with my friends so that he can have normal interaction with different dogs, but he getting used to not bother Angel.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Well he is lucky he got such great parents taking care of him!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

What a nice puppy... Sarge is gorgeous.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

He is abolutely precious







Where did you get him? He looks quite confident!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sarge is a handsome pup, along with Basco and Zanga, nice looking parents! Angel is sweet looking, too








Word of caution: on the chokechain collar~they are not the safest to use and should only be on your dog attached to a leash. There are better choices for collars a no-slip martingale is safer and will not choke him when fitted properly. 
I've read too many horror stories about the choke getting hooked on something and the dog is severely injured or worse. Though I see in his older age pics, he is on a flat


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

A few pics from this weekend... 

*Sarge's short hike... *



















*My Angel Sleeping*










*Sarge & Diesel*


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

KraftwerkK9


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

He ony had the choke chain for a day when he grew out of his old one... He has a leather one now.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

cute puppy!!!!!!!! Looks like you are having fun and Sarge is doing great!

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's adorable!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a handsome little guy!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Here's some new pics of my puppy from the weekend... 

Sarge's Fierce look...









Taking his time walking down the stairs...









Just being cute...









Walking through the school









Finally home! His favorite place.


----------

